# Pinterest...grrrrrrrrrr



## navigator9 (Oct 22, 2014)

OK, I haven't been on Pinterest for a while, so much to my surprise, when I tried to look at some pages, there's now this big, fat banner across the page telling me that there's more to see if I just sign up. I don't want to sign up, I just want to look. Is that not possible any more? No matter what I do, I can't get rid of that thing across the page. Any Pinterest savvy people out there know more about this?

Pinterest grrrrrr.jpg


----------



## Jencat (Oct 22, 2014)

I don't know since I got sucked into signing up a while ago.  Dangerous place!  I go to look for one thing and suddenly it's hours later and I forgot what I was looking for in the first place.


----------



## KatieShephard (Oct 22, 2014)

I have a similar problem Jencat.  Although I've had an account for a while, I only just started using it over the past few weeks...and now I have 2 dozen boards!  Oy...

Same username there as here...in case anyone wants to be nosy   I'm especially in love with my newest board... "puppies! and other cuteness"


----------



## HerbalEarthling (Oct 22, 2014)

We should share each other's Pinterests!   Is that aloud?  I would love to start following everyone, I think only great minds think alike!


----------



## HorseCreek (Oct 22, 2014)

After the .com following pinterest, add this:   /all/   and you get to see everything. 
I understand not wanting an account, but it's oh so much more useful if you make one!



ETA: WOW, I don't think they let you use it anymore! Even that gives you the banners/pop ups to sign up. 
That's kinda sad


----------



## snappyllama (Oct 22, 2014)

If you use Chrome, you can try to remove the pop-up by deleting it. I'll bet firefox and possibly even IE have similar tool-set built in . This works on some websites that give you a teaser paragraph and require that you sign up before allowing you to read the rest of the article. 

Of course, I would never do the following... ahem:

Ctrl-shift-i will open up developer tools.  Then you can remove the offending html.  Just highlight the code for the pop-up and hit delete.  

I haven't tried this on Pinterest myself though. They might splash the pop up on search results too.  Editing that off of every page would get old in a hurry.  You could just make a junk email account and sign up; that's probably easier.


----------



## navigator9 (Oct 23, 2014)

snappyllama, I tried what you suggested. Almost all of the code disappeared when I hit delete, but there were a couple of lines that remained, and would delete no matter what I tried. I guess  it was just enough code to keep the banner there. Rats!!! Thanks for trying.

I really hate this. I have no desire to do anything with Pinterest but look at other people's pages for inspiration. I don't need encouragement to spend any more time online than I already do. I don't want to get sucked in....but I do want to look at pictures. Wah! I'm always leery of anything with a page of TOS a mile long, which they know no one ever reads, and then I'm left wondering what I've signed my name to, and what's going to sneak up and bite me in the butt some day. All right. Keep your fingers crossed for me, I'm going in.........


----------



## snappyllama (Oct 23, 2014)

Famous last words.

And no one ever saw navigator again...


----------



## HorseCreek (Oct 23, 2014)

Hahahaha


----------



## navigator9 (Oct 23, 2014)

snappyllama said:


> Famous last words.
> 
> And no one ever saw navigator again...



ROTFL.........truer words were never spoken! Almost. You guys are evil enablers. OK, I signed up. I did it with my email address, because that sounded the least invasive. I do have a Facebook page, but nothing's on it. I just signed up so that my cousin could "friend" me, or maybe I "friended" her, I can't remember, but I wanted to see some family pics that she had posted. And I don't Twitter. So email it was. And then I had to pick subjects that interested me. So now I think I'm "following" things. I don't know what that means, but I expect I'll find out. I'm not going to pin anything or make any boards or whatever else you do with Pinterest. Just looking at other people's stuff eats up enough time, so that's it for me. OK, so now after spending however long it was just trying to get to the bottom of the page they suggested for me.........I'm going to put on a pot of split pea soup, cause it's cool, and windy and rainy today, and soup seems like it's in order. Then I'm going to make some soap! (and maybe sneak a peek at some soap pages on the dreaded P)


----------



## Seawolfe (Oct 23, 2014)

But but you HAVE to make boards - how else will you collect bits of the internet that you want to refer back to?


----------



## snappyllama (Oct 23, 2014)

Just one board... that's all you need. muahahahaha


----------



## KatieShephard (Oct 23, 2014)

Your life isn't fully complete until you pin a pug puppy in a vadar costume...just sayin.


----------



## navigator9 (Oct 24, 2014)

You people! You evil, enabling people! You knew once I signed up, that I'd have to make a board, didn't you? No pugs in costumes for me, but I did make a Boston Terrier board.(I want to get one when I retire.) Do you know how many pins of BTs there are out there??????? Hours of them. Just hours. I have been assimilated.:crazy:


----------



## Chefmom (Oct 24, 2014)

Welcome....to the Dark Side.....

Yes, rumors are true, and we do have cookies, but the catch is you have to spend hours on Pintrest and find your own recipe and make them yourself.....while you are there you can make a cookie board and pin all the recipes you WANT to make.  

If anyone is interested.....I am "Roslyn Lighthouse" on Pintrest.

LOVE Pintrest!!!!!  I even got my husband on board.


----------



## snappyllama (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm "Llama Rama" - my soaping board is "Suds".


----------



## navigator9 (Oct 27, 2014)

snappyllama said:


> I'm "Llama Rama" - my soaping board is "Suds".



OK, so I checked out "Suds" and the first thing I noticed at the top of the page was the diy tub and tile cleaner. Have you tried it yet? I've been using this stuff for over a year and it's the BEST ever!!! I have extremely hard water, and I was always having to get out the old toothbrush to clean the lime scale around the faucets and I have asthma, so many of the cleaners that worked, were too harsh for me to use. 

I love diy cleaners, but.....they have to work at least as well as the store bought ones to be worth it to me. This one is just amazing, seriously. I use it on the tile, the tub, the faucets, even the toilet. If you can spray it on and leave it for a while, it works even better. I use less Dawn than it calls for, because I thought that made it too sudsy and hard to rinse. Some people have mentioned the vinegar smell. To me, it just smells clean, and I'd much rather smell vinegar than some nasty chemicals.  This is a staple for me that I've shared with all of my friends, who love it too. So if you haven't tried it yet, don't wait, this stuff really works.

Just FYI, my other diy cleaner staple is my all purpose cleaner. I buy the large store brand of Windex, add 3 drops of Dawn, then fill the rest of the way to the top with non sudsy ammonia. I put it in a spray bottle and use it on the stove, fridge, counter....just about anything. I even use it to fill my Swiffer type floor cleaner, the one you can add your own cleaner to. I didn't like the Swiffer, because when they first came out (I don't know if they're different now) you had to use their cleaner, and I thought it made the floor streaky and sticky. My stuff never does, just nice and clean.

And I always struggled with soap crumbs on the floor. You know what I mean! Those little pieces that get everywhere. They're soft, so you step on them and they squish. And they're sticky, so dirt sticks to them, so you have all these little, black, blobs on the floor that don't want to come up with the Swiffer thingy. So what do you do.....do you have to get on your hands and knees and scrub all of those little blobs by hand? No! The floor steamer is amazing for those. I got mine refurbished at Big Lots and it works like a charm on the blobs. I know I can't be the only one who struggles with those things, so if this helps anyone out there, I'll be happy.  Less time cleaning means more time to soap!


----------



## snappyllama (Oct 27, 2014)

Hi Navigator9, I haven't tried it out yet, but you've re-inspired me to do it already!  Since I'm on a septic system, I try to be very careful about I put down my drain... to the point of cleaning and wiping cleaners off surfaces with damp paper towels before finally rinsing.  Then I feel bad about wasting a bunch of paper towels...

Thanks for reminding me about why I pinned that!


----------



## navigator9 (Oct 27, 2014)

snappyllama said:


> Hi Navigator9, I haven't tried it out yet, but you've re-inspired me to do it already!  Since I'm on a septic system, I try to be very careful about I put down my drain... to the point of cleaning and wiping cleaners off surfaces with damp paper towels before finally rinsing.  Then I feel bad about wasting a bunch of paper towels...
> 
> Thanks for reminding me about why I pinned that!



I think you're gonna love it, and may I say that I thoroughly enjoyed alllllllll of your sudsy content! Some really interesting things there! Drat, the evil "P" is sucking me in again. LOL


----------



## Consuela (Oct 28, 2014)

When I first joined Pinterest - you had to be _invited_. Communists....

And you had to use Twitter or Facebook to long in. SpaceInvaders.

So I signed up for a twitter account that I don't even use, just to join Pinterest.

Imagine my disappointment (for my own self, of course) when I saw the "log in with email" option earlier this year... Jerks.

Soul-Swallowing-Stealers.

Beware. Once you start pinning....it's hard to stop.

I limit myself now. I no longer get lost for 6 hours.

Not often anyway.


----------



## Jencat (Oct 28, 2014)

I have soap boards and craft boards and cooking boards and other random boards that I've forgotten.  I've actually made recipes that I pinned and have used some of the soap and b&b pins too, so it isn't a complete waste of time.  Just ignore the fact that I've probably pinned more sewing and other craft projects than I'll ever do and I still look for more.  http://www.pinterest.com/purplepix/ if anyone is interested.


----------

